# Zu Weihnachten Blue Marlin?



## Fishbuster (9. Dezember 2004)

:g  Diesen Sommer und auch, glaube ich, schon im letztem Sommermarlinjahr
machte ich "witzige" Aussagen, wie, ich glaube wir fangen demnächst den Blue Marlin zu Weihnachten!!!  
Der Grund dafür waren die recht mässigen Fänge im Sommer bei den Big Tournaments.
Es könnte nun wahr werden, mit dem Marlin zu Weihnachten.
Es ist kein Witz, aber es wird nun im Dez. Blauer Marlin ohne Ende gefangen vor Fuertventura. Die andere Inseln? Alleine in in letzten 8 Tagen fingen Boote mit Heimathafen
Corralejo u. Caleta del Fuste 10 dicke Blue Marlin. Der Grösste davon war gestern mit 359 KG an der Waage in Caleta del Fuste. |supergri 
Wir haben z.Zt. sehr ruhige See mit starker Strömung, das Wasser ist rund 21/22 Grad warm. Viel für diese Jahreszeit.  
Berufsfischer fangen mit Netzen Makrelen zu hunderten von Kilo, die alle ein Gewicht von einem Kg u. mehr haben!!! Vorher nie gesehen hier, solche Makrelen-Monster. ;+ 
Ich glaube, es wird Zeit das ich meine Big Bame Angeln wieder an Bord bringe.
Ich war schon ganz auf Blue Fish u. Wahoo eingestellt.
Petri Heil.


----------



## karpfenwuerger (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zu Weihnachten Blue Marlin?*

Na dann wünsch ich euch mal viel Spass


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zu Weihnachten Blue Marlin?*

Wäre schön, wenn Du einige Bilder hättest, sofern Du was fängst.


----------



## mymo (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zu Weihnachten Blue Marlin?*

Hallo fishbuster,

na das sind doch Nachrichten!
Ist ja super in dieser Form so aktuelle Informationen zu bekommen. Macht mich ganz
kribbelig, da mein Urlaub schon vorbei ist----aber nächstes Jahr.
Habe einige Beiträge von Dir gelesen und denke Du hast ein Boot (kommt mir auch bekannt vor "FISHBUSTER") auf Fuerte liegen? Wenn ja, gebe doch mal ein Zeichen,
damit ich für nächstes Jahr (letzte Woche Nov/Dez) heimlich planen kann.Meiner
Frau muss ich Delphine u Wale verkaufen, sowie das schöne Wetter dort.
Es wäre ja das Grösste, einmal selbst ein Marlin zufangen oder auch nur live dabei zu
sein.
Ist hochinteressant Deine Beiträge, wie auch fundierten Kommentare zu lesen. Also, immer weitermachen.

mymo


----------



## Fishbuster (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zu Weihnachten Blue Marlin?*

Ja mymo, ist schon so richtig mit dem Fishbuster.
Info: habe nächstes Jahr, ist ja bald, ein grosses 14mtr. auf lanzarote zum sportfischen!
Aber nun das Wichtigste in Sachen Blauer Marlin.
Auch in Lanzarote wird/wurde in der letzten Zeit sehr gut gefangen. Heutemorgen habe ich leider erst erfahren, das ein Charterboot "MIZU" in Puerto Calero einen neuen Fangrekord für diese Insel aufgestellt hat. Ende Nov. wurde dort ein BLUE MARLIN von 450 KG gefangen. Insgesamt fing dieses Boot dort Mitte/Ende Nov. 8 x Blue Marlin mit richtig viele KG auf den Gräten.
Leider haben wir heute einen Wetterumschwung, südwest Wind mit etwas rauher See u. leichte Regenschauern. Auch das wird wieder vergehen.
Petri Heil


----------

